
NPM Package Name Generator - pplonski86
http://jtho.me/Package-Name-Generator/
======
dchest
_Your NPM package could be named: anti-american_

What could this package do, I wonder. Convert text from American English to
British?

Fun idea for some programming competition: use this website to generate a
name, and then write a package that suits this name.

~~~
HyperMassive
ringbird - educational ring buffer implementation in JS.

printery - alias function which calls console.log. nothing more.

blameless - npm bin package to squash all git history.

------
paulddraper
Ha ha.

But really....this is useful.

The enormous number of npm packages plus the relative lack of namespacing
means it's not easy to have a catchy/concise package name.

~~~
applecrazy
You could always have a @scope/pkg type of situation:
[https://docs.npmjs.com/misc/scope](https://docs.npmjs.com/misc/scope)

------
np_tedious
> hoemother

Some kind of obnoxious reddit bot, probably

